# Keep getting questions about my litter



## GSD lover 4ever (Jul 6, 2013)

I am asking this for honest answers. I have been around GSD for over 20 years working with them in the military and owning them myself. I currently own a solid black short hair female that has the best traits I have ever seen and natural ability for protection and odor tracking to have had only the training I have given her from what I have learned over the years. Her disposition with strangers and children are great. Because of all this I chose to breed her, with another solid black GSD that comes from great protection lines and personality traits.

She had a beautiful litter of 8, I chose to keep them until 12 weeks, to work crate training and get the most out of socializing with their litter. However, several of my buyers have backed out citing they do not look pure bred. Please tell me your opinions. I know ears don't always stand up until several months old (my male was almost 6 months)...other than yoda ears, does anything else look off? I have posted pics of the parents and a few pups, they all look almost identical

I much appreciate the feedback.


----------



## GSD lover 4ever (Jul 6, 2013)

I couldn't upload both pics for some reason so here are pics of the parents


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They do look like labs, but they're all black and their ears are floppy, so what do you expect? It's not the common look for a GSD at the moment with the way they currently look. Those ears do look pretty heavy though. They look like they're going to take a while to stand.

If you know for a fact that they're german shepherd puppies, what's the big deal? Are you giving your puppy buyers AKC registration papers?


----------



## GSD lover 4ever (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes I have given them papers, my concern lies with what I don't know because I took her to the stud for a week to prevent any sort of dominance with my neutered male at my property. I can not find comparable pics on the web of black GSD at this age, they are all long hair and small ears. I am thinking I need to DNA for breed or something to put my mind at ease


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

black german shepherd puppies - Yahoo! Image Search Results

Is there a possibility that a black lab lived with or near the owner of the stud dog?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ouch those are definitely some "non-GSD" looking ears.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get a DNA test , submit the dam , the stud you expect to be sire , and if there is another male on their property include him also.

it's not just the ears , it's the head , and the front , looks a bit houndy , (dog on far right) -- but maybe not .


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I would definitely DNA the sire, dam and puppies. Akc.org has instructions.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Doesn't look like shepherd ears to me either. Looks like a lab. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Forget about the ears. 
What kind of dog do we think is in this picture based on the ears only?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

First thing that came to my mind was Labrador Retriever... get the dam and sire DNA tested!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I would also get DNA tests done. Do you happen to have another photo of the sire and dam?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

looks like a GSD. he also looks like the the dog in your avatar.



warpwr said:


> Forget about the ears.
> What kind of dog do we think is in this picture based on the ears only?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would DNA them as well,,now IF their ears were up, I think they would definitely look more like heavy boned gsd's, with the ears down, I agree, to me they kinda look houndy, or labby..


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

The coat doesn't look very shepherd-y to me either. Very short and slick? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...DNA. Those look like labs to me too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I just want to clarify that the DNA tests people are talking about are the AKC ones: American Kennel Club - DNA Test Kits

Not the ones that are done by like, Wisdom Panel or something right? 

This is a (now dog) puppy who is 1/2 Redbone Coonhound, 1/2 GSD. Dad was black - I met the parents:








Sweetest dog. We got the pups into rescue, and then a volunteer found one of the sisters the owners had sold on Craigslist, so I paid $20 to get her - fleas were literally jumping off her body as we were standing there. Ew!

At about 10 months:


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would agree that they don't appear to be purebred. They may be, but I would get a test to verify.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> get a DNA test , submit the dam , the stud you expect to be sire , and if there is another male on their property include him also.
> 
> it's not just the ears , it's the head , and the front , looks a bit houndy , (dog on far right) -- but maybe not .





gagsd said:


> I would definitely DNA the sire, dam and puppies. Akc.org has instructions.


yes, they are talking about DNA the sire and dam thru the AKC, not a commercial DNA test on the puppies.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GSD lover 4ever said:


> I much appreciate the feedback.


My lab mix puppy for comparison. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures.


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

. 

Here are some pictures of my dog and her litter mates at 11 weeks old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

they dont look pure bred to me. if none of the pups ears stood up at 12 weeks then they are most likely not pure bred. i can understand one or two but if all of them have floppy ears at that age then they are probably mixed with another breed.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> looks like a GSD. he also looks like the the dog in your avatar.


Yes on both counts, ha, you are correct sir. So I think we can probably forget about any puppy's ears as being a decider for GSD.
Molly's ears didn't stand until 5 1/2-6 months, about 22-24 weeks.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Is there any other breed of male dog on his land? They remind me of a Great Dane/GSD mix puppy my friend had. Their build and hair look similar.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

To me they look like GSD puppies with very large ears - just like the parents.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog.



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I just want to clarify that the DNA tests people are talking about are the AKC ones: American Kennel Club - DNA Test Kits
> 
> Not the ones that are done by like, Wisdom Panel or something right?
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, a mix, that looks like a pure bred to me and a nice looking
one.



shepherdmom said:


> My lab mix puppy for comparison. Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

after getting a stiff neck craning around to look at the photo really well...I don't think they look lab or hound at all...

The ears are lifting AWAY from the heads...and tilting up a tad at the base...they are big boned, probably big eared pups with heavy leather...start them on some cottage cheese in their food and give them some raw chicken quarters to eat to exercise those jaws and face muscles !

If the owner of the stud was reputable and knowledgable and you trusted him to keep her safe and there were no other dogs around - the ears should come up....they look like GSDs to me

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSD lover 4ever said:


> I couldn't upload both pics for some reason so here are pics of the parents












The dog on the left has a very large earset, pups probably take after those genetics. What is the pedigree on these two, do you know? 

Am Pet lines tend to have that bigger *bat* earset.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

There I fixed it for you so people can see it correctly.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Such cute puppies. My dogs ears look just like that in the flying nun stage. After having a know it alls on the street say my puppy was mixed with a Great Dane I was worried too. But after reading alot here I've found these pups sure go through some awkward stages. Ithink once your pups ears stand up they will look more like the german shepherds they are.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Here are some photos of pups with ears down and then up...the black is SG Blackwolf v Wolfstraum, Schh3, KKL - OFA Excellent ~ ATB...he looked pretty nondescript until those ears stood!



























now as an adult

with his mom Alice


















and the two sables....


















The ears just may take a while to stand!!!

Lee


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When I got Riley I was told it would take a while for his ears to go up, because he's going to be a large dog. I don't know if that was true, but they did not go up until he was about 4 to 5 months old.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I think they look like gsds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> wow, a mix, that looks like a pure bred to me and a nice looking
> one.


Thank you. I think she is too small to be pure.. We got her from the shelter so hard to say but she is only about 40 lbs and she appears to be full grown.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You can tell that your pups are GSD's from the very beginning but something just seems to be off in the OP's pups. Can't pin point it.



wolfstraum said:


> Here are some photos of pups with ears down and then up...the black is SG Blackwolf v Wolfstraum, Schh3, KKL - OFA Excellent ~ ATB...he looked pretty nondescript until those ears stood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mrs K - Alice went back to Gildo BTW

I wanted to use Wolf - did not get a litter the one time I was able to try...then he was not available to me because of some nonsense....

Lee


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> You can tell that your pups are GSD's from the very beginning but something just seems to be off in the OP's pups. Can't pin point it.


Is it because they look older than the 12 weeks mentioned by the OP and the coat seems off; super slick and flat.

I dont think those are GSD purebreds, but I'm not a breeder. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> You can tell that your pups are GSD's from the very beginning but something just seems to be off in the OP's pups. Can't pin point it.


I think its the coat. Every GSD puppy I've seen has been a little fat fuzz ball. Even the short coated ones. The OP picture doesn't look like shepherd puppy fur.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

There is a huge variance is GSDs. Some puppies are tiny with little stand-up ears at 5 weeks and some are big droopy eared things until 5 months. 
My Akina was an ugly little short-coated thing at 8 weeks.... and had a white tip on her tail! But has grown up to a GSD, albeit a bit short coated.
However, doing a DNA test on the puppy(ies) and sire would set everyone's mind at ease.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My black GSD pup has a very short coat .. not at all a fuzz ball. Almost rottweiler-like to my eyes. At 13 weeks, his adult coat has started coming in along his spine and it's probably twice as long, and coarse, much more GSD like.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

can you post a sideways pic of them standing? Gsd legs and body shape are super unique, even as puppies in my opinion


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

that is a good idea, get some pictures from the side, where they are standing so we can see the rest of the body.


----------

